# what a steal



## midlifekrisiz (Jan 29, 2013)

so we belong to a couple of the local 24hr bidding wars on facebook and have made some pretty good purchases lately but I think this one takes the cake

cost us $13.00 for this bundle



nice little unit



some of the knuckles are missing along with the springs but I can grab some next time I am at the hobby store.

I guess this is where the buying starts for the coffee table layout under glass that she wants.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should have gave them another buck, 13 is an unlucky number. 

Good deal.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## pmcgurin (Sep 7, 2010)

I like that church. A great deal.


----------

